# 76856 and 76830-I started billing



## TYSON1234 (Mar 29, 2015)

I started billing for a physician that performs alot of gyn ultrasounds for patients that have Aetna. Is anybody else having a problem with them paying for both 76856 and 76830 on the same day?


----------



## kberry9352 (Mar 29, 2015)

Add mod -59 to 76830.


----------



## TYSON1234 (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you, I was actually going to put the modifier on 76856 because they paid the 76830.


----------



## lace659 (Mar 30, 2015)

Check with Aetna first to be sure they are still accepting the 59 modifier.  Many payors have changed over to the X (ESPU) modifiers.


----------

